# Back to School... what's inspiring YOU?



## funkychik02 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, yeah... school looms around the corner. Forget the dumb homework, let's talk clothes! Got school shopping started? Plan on copying certain celebrity style?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 31, 2008)

ah man I've seen so many cute things so far! I'm totally broke though so unfortunately I will just be admiring everything ha. I really want a more unique look this year I've been really liking leighton meesters outfits as well as rachel bilson. They both have great fashion sense!


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, both of those girls always look so pulled together!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

For me, I use this time of year to make a big overhaul of my wardrobe and to try and figure out the direction that I want to go in. This year, the direction is a dressier, more put-together one. I am finally getting at least one new coat this year that fits the slimmer me, as well as hopefully some better shoes. I'm definitely going for a lot of button-down shirts, a lot of A-line skirts, dressier things in general. As I am now out of my teenage years I am definitely not as enamoured by what I would have loved three years ago (when I was going into my senior year...ah it feels like yesterday).


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 2, 2008)

every august i try and sell a bunch of my clothes, at plato's closet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think they're nationwide, theres a bunch out here in cali. 
then i go through what i decided to keep and think about what i would need to pair with it to make a complete outfit. i also think about what direction i wanna go in. freshman year i wore nothing but sweats. and felt gross when i saw girls all dressed up lol. 
i swear i buy everything at forever 21. its not as cheap-quality as other stores (wet seal, anyone?) but its not expensive either. which is good for broke-asses like me.


----------



## MadameXK (Aug 2, 2008)

Blair Waldorf, "classic" sophistication, goth and "dark" expressions


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 3, 2008)

Talking about highschool?  Back in highschool i could careless about my apperance, i felt fine wearing a shirt and jeans lol, i remember those girls who used to dress up and wear makeup everyday to class and well theres only 1 main group to impress doing that, boys...

But i LOVE the clothes on gossip girl.  Right now im in love with some of the armani exchange jeans, bebe tops, true religion, charolette russe, hollister.  I'm into bold designs and colors.  I have a lot of spagetti strap and off the shoulder styles, V-necks, satin material, dresses, things that accentuate or hide what you have or dont have.  I'm in love with aldo shoes and their high heels + flats.  remember that you can always make the most plain shirt cute with accesories and some lipgloss without spending a 100 bucks.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 4, 2008)

Well im not in highschool and wont be reutrning to college this semester (moving so taking a semester off) but i always find this time a year a great time to get rid of stuff and buy all new (or alot of new ) stuff. I bring alll the stuff im getting rid of to consigmnet shops. why throw the stuff away if i can get a couple bucks forit.

Anyhow, this season, im definitely looking at "plain"er clothes that i can dress up and down. I like to buy lots of jeans (mostly darker shades because they look cleaner) and pair them with light/bright plain shirt this way i can dress them down with cute sandals or dress them up with some great boots like colin sturart's or some heels. with some fun jewelry and such. plus great coats. im moving to TN from FL so im really looking forward to rocking some cute scarves and winter clothes!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 5, 2008)

my hair-i am 24 and in my third semester of grad school but i look like i am a senior in high school. i think by changing my hair i will be able to embrace an older more sophisticated me.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 5, 2008)

Right now I'm loving the Rocker chic look! So I'm inspired by that kind of style to get back to school looking cute as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also looking forward to my hair appt. today...I'm getting bangs for the first time (professionally speaking). Hoping they'll turn out fine!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm focusing my wardrobe around wearing flats. Flats got pretty cute, IMO, and heels made my toes kind of fug.

For the tops, I'm trying to go with more color.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

hahaha, i'm inspired by comfort! i just bought a few more juicy hoodies because my signature look at school is some flats, comfy jeans, and a teeshirt, tank or hoodie. my campus is really hilly and the weather can go from warm to chilly really quick for no reason so i always carry a hoodie with me.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_every august i try and sell a bunch of my clothes, at plato's closet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think they're nationwide, theres a bunch out here in cali. 
then i go through what i decided to keep and think about what i would need to pair with it to make a complete outfit. i also think about what direction i wanna go in. freshman year i wore nothing but sweats. and felt gross when i saw girls all dressed up lol. 
i swear i buy everything at forever 21. its not as cheap-quality as other stores (wet seal, anyone?) but its not expensive either. which is good for broke-asses like me._

 
same here! i buy all my shirts at F21 although I do think the quality is pretty crabby, unless you find cotton or other natural fibers for the cloth.. if not, the shirt is practically ruined unless you handwash. Either way though, i get bored of stuff easy so i'd rather spend $15 on a shirt that will only last me 2-3 mons then $50 on a shirt that will last me longer but i'll be bored of around the same time. 

for jeans though i loove designer.. seven for all mankind & citizens are the most comfortable, low key & i wear those the most but i also love TR, earnest sewn, rock & republic & AG


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

oh, & juicy hoodies.. i'm obsessed


----------

